# My new kitten!! and Jinxy



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Here are a few pics of our kitten 































And Jinxy 
















We still have no name for our kitten, i had thought of Minstrel cause he is not fully black, he seems black and brown.

Thought i would share some pics  x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww Gorgeous! I like the name too! xxx


----------



## amylou8 (Mar 3, 2009)

He is beautiful, I love the picture with his tongue poking out!!

Minstrel is a great name for a cat!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

lovely pic..great name ,hows jinxy getting on with him? 
julie xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks 

Jinxy has hissed at him a couple times, but other than that, they have been fine  the introduction happened much better than i expected, so really proud of them both. It was the kitten who approached Jinxy first.

x


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

great to hear that ..ive got an introduction to do this weekend  
my the way i really like the name jax ..goes well with jinxy 
julie xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

purrlover said:


> great to hear that ..ive got an introduction to do this weekend
> my the way i really like the name jax ..goes well with jinxy
> julie xx


oooh yeah thats a good name!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> oooh yeah thats a good name!


aww shooks thanks xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aw lovely.

Jax is a cool name. Minstrel is nice to.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Jax is lovely, thanks for the suggestion.

We have decided on Minstrel  I just feel like a new mummy again, he is such an affectionate playful kitty x


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww thats a lovely name too, enjoy the kitty play times  heres to lots of them x


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Awww your kittens very cute, jinxys looking good too  

I like the name Minstrel,think its really nice


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAAwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he is a beautiful kitty soooo cute Congratulations! i love his name to :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone 

We are over the moon with them both, they have done so well :001_wub:
Will no doubt be loads of pictures (double the amount from before lol!! well i have 2 cats now)

I am longing for getting a picture of them both together, which may happen or may not, but i will be so happy if i can get one

Thanks again x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

aWWWW i ikkle kitty.......

Cool name xxx 2 blacks cats..how you gona tell differance..


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

What a beautiful kitty, love the name! 

I am glad that introductions went well, just be prepared for Jinxy to ignore you completely for the next few days just to make sure your absolutely clear on how he feels about the new addition. He should come round in a week or two though.

By the way, where did you get that T-shirt?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh she is gorgeous! :001_wub: I love her name too ..... I think my next black kitty Im gonna call Marmite lol


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> aWWWW i ikkle kitty.......
> 
> Cool name xxx 2 blacks cats..how you gona tell differance..


For the moment lol! there is quite a difference in size  but when Minstrel catches up with him in size erm.. help lol!!



SeaThreePeeO said:


> What a beautiful kitty, love the name!
> 
> I am glad that introductions went well, just be prepared for Jinxy to ignore you completely for the next few days just to make sure your absolutely clear on how he feels about the new addition. He should come round in a week or two though.
> 
> By the way, where did you get that T-shirt?


He has hissed a good few times now, but he has been purring like mad anytime we pat him (which is usual), but i know its early days, but at least i now know it could happen, thanks x
Its my husband in the picture. Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo - oscar oscar foxtrot :lol: he got it from ebay 



kittykat said:


> Oh she is gorgeous! :001_wub: I love her name too ..... I think my next black kitty Im gonna call Marmite lol


(he is a boy lol). Marmite is a cute name lol! 
Thanks
x


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

LadyRedLainey said:


> (he is a boy lol). Marmite is a cute name lol!
> Thanks
> x


opss sorry :blushing: I think you should call him Marmite  lol


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

An up to date picture 










They sat there for about 5 minutes, Minstrel is really just wanting to cuddle up with him and sleep, but Jinxy either ends up hissing or running off. But i am glad we got a snap shot of them close together.
Minstrel has been eating very well! i am so impressed (also considering he was on dry food, and he took a bit of Jinxys meat and so i cut some meat up quite finely and he ate about half of it!, i had offered him dry before as i didn't want to upset his tummy)

x


----------



## claire484 (Apr 12, 2009)

He's gorgeous, looks exactly like Layla's brother did when we saw him! And also like our Layla:


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

He's lovely and the name suits him.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is beautiful i want him and lovely Jinxy, keep the pics coming xxx


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Aww how cute, the name suits him  Glad to hear the introductions are going well


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

Jinxy has been pawing at him today, but i really hope in time they will both get along fine, they are in separate rooms through the night obviously. It was so sweet, i went in to see how Minstrel was, and he just started purring like mad :001_wub: 
Jinxy has been purring when i have been playing with him to, always makes me happy to hear it :001_wub:

x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

analogsecond said:


> EEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> See More


Not sure if I want to click that one! ...directstart hmm will go and google it. safer.

How do we report silly/strange posts, not that this is deffo one but just for future ? Please.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Not sure if I want to click that one! ...directstart hmm will go and google it. safer.
> 
> How do we report silly/strange posts, not that this is deffo one but just for future ? Please.


I think we just lick the symbol next to the rep button. Or pm a mod. I am not clicking it either!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

They will be fine together Elaine Trust me in a week or two they will be best friends  don't forget your Jinxy has been a spoilt number one boy for so long :001_tt2:  xxxxxxxx i love your signature :thumbup:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

fingers crossed lol! i hate needing to intervene, but at the same time, there is such a difference in size, i only do it when Jinxy is being a bully, Minstrel has not been bad at all (asides scratching my neck while playing with my hair lol! and attacking hubbies beard :lol: )

Thanks for the comment on the siggy lol! i love that blue colour in it x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Its pussy cat law that Jinxy has to at least give Minstrel's ears a good boxing. Just to show him who's boss you understand. :001_tt2:

Glad that things are going so well!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Its pussy cat law that Jinxy has to at least give Minstrel's ears a good boxing. Just to show him who's boss you understand. :001_tt2:
> 
> Glad that things are going so well!


He certainly is doing that!
But sometimes to harshly, like with a bite almost. But yet they have touched noses and not ran away, just passed by. I hate seeing Minstrel all curled up or be on his back, and Jinxy still do the paw thing. I know cats do those things, and if it is the one paw thing i allow it, but i can not stand allowing more. He is so tiny!.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What a pretty kitty! Her coat looks so shiny and healthy! Great job mama.


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww Jinxy and minstrel (<<i cant spell sorry if this is wrong.) are sooo cute i think that is the perfect names for them both  Get as many pictures as you can while there small they grow so fast!!


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh new kit is sooooo cute! I just love Jinxy's glossy black coat....adorable


----------

